# Old Gentleman's Jacket



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Yesterday we went down to St George (from Enoch) to see if we could find a Gypsy attachment for my wife's Cricut because that's what she wanted as an anniversary present. (Our 47th anniversary was on the 14th.) Well, I wanted/needed a new winter jacket to replace the one I've had for 10 or 12 years 'cause it's getting pretty worn. But I know by now that _our_ anniversary is _her_ anniversary so I just wanted to stop at the local Deseret Industries store to find a used jacket. And I did! It was obviously a wealthy old gentleman's denim jacket with a sheep's wool lining, and it was only $6.00. But my wife wouldn't let me buy it because she doesn't like buying clothes worn by strangers 'cause she says you never know who wore it and you never know where it's been.

When I told her it was obviously a wealthy older Southern Utah gentleman's jacket, she wanted to know how I knew, so I showed her the two things I found in the pockets. One of them was obviously an opened foil mint packet with a horse image on it, from one of the fancy restaurants down there, though neither of us had ever heard of *Trojan* mints. And the other was a complimentary bottle labeled *warming lotion*. You know, the kind they probably give you to soften your fingers after dipping them in the fancy finger bowl after the meal.

Well, the jacket was a perfect match for a 70 year old man who now gets colder during the winter and likes to stay indoors more. I reminded her that we were in the D.I. in St. George and a lot of those folks down there are retired LDS leaders and this jacket probably belonged to one of them, but she still wouldn't let me buy it. Even after 47 years, I still don't understand that woman!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

On a positive note - at least you know how things work after 47 years, if not the why.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

That was a great post Lee! Thanks for sharing!


----------

